# collision in Suez canal - Nice one Hapag Lloyd



## Geoff Gower

Video Captures Epic Collision Between Laden Containerships in the Suez
By Rob Almeida On September 29, 2014 

Something went terribly wrong today aboard Hapag-Lloyd’s containership Colombo Express when it lost control and slammed into the Maersk Tanjong today. Both vessels were heading south through the Suez Canal.From the following AIS replay of the incident, it appears the Colombo Express was attempting to overtake the Maersk Tanjong and when a left rudder was applied to come back to a parallel course, the rudder went hard left.As rudders on ships like this are powered by large, finely tuned hydraulic systems, it is possible that the this system failed and was the cause of the incident. In fact, while in the Navy, my ship had this very same issue occur, however we were not near any other ships and were able to take manual control of the steering gears and return to port without issue.Hapag-Lloyd notes in a statement there were no injuries or pollution as a result of the incident. Maersk Line spokesperson Michael Storgaard notes in phone call that three containers were lost over the side from the Maersk Tanjong, one has been recovered. No further details on the damage were available however.The collision was expected to delay Suez traffic in both directions. Cut and paste the following into your browser to see the accident= http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ocTTkHqQcg

Damage to the port bow of the Colombo Express. The collision occurred at 0715 local time at kilometer 15 and the Colombo Express suffered a 20-meter dent to its port bow, according to a statement by Inchcape Shipping Services.The incident occurred when the Maersk Tanjong was clearing the Suez Canal Container terminal to join the second convoy, whilst the Colombo Express was already proceeding through the convoy at the same point. The incident has severely interrupted the second southbound convoy and the northbound convoy is therefore expected to delay. The Suez Canal Authority is currently trying to pick up the dropped containers from the eastern channel and both vessels will be moored at the canal lakes until the required investigations, paper work and maintenance have been completed.


----------



## ben27

good day geoff gower,sm.today.2nd oct.re:collision suez canal.thank you for the informative update on colision,regards ben27


----------



## callpor

I'll be transiting Suez again in a few days time and will enquire of the Pilots if the Canal Authority is running this incident on the Ismaylia simulator as part of their enquiry into the cause. I still reckon that it will be poor scheduling, high speeds and interaction that is to blame. The effects of interaction within a canal are magnified by orders of magnitude due to the shallow waters and bank effects. If you had the opportunity to practice these sort of manoeuvres on a manned model training course, as I was fortunate to do at Port Revel, you would understand my comments. You cannot steer yourself out of these situations in the Suez Canal and if you cannot get the speed off very quickly the result is inevitable. 
Lets wait and see what the final incident report says?


----------



## Geoff Gower

Have you noticed the wash from the Berlins stern ?? Quite definitely pushed to port which make me of the opinion that the helm did malfunction and stick at full port rudder,. Mind you she was going at a lick as indicated by the differing speed of each vessel.


----------



## chadburn

Geoff Gower said:


> Have you noticed the wash from the Berlins stern ?? Quite definitely pushed to port which make me of the opinion that the helm did malfunction and stick at full port rudder,. Mind you she was going at a lick as indicated by the differing speed of each vessel.


Somebody might have been using a radio either onboard or ashore judging by comments on another Forum regarding a radio frequency interfering with ship systems.


----------



## WilliamH

The main fact of this matter is that someone, a human being, made the decision to overtake it was the wrong decision, blaming technical problems will not change this.


----------



## Varley

What is claimed is not impossible. One can influence the steering stand, where it WAS usual for the rudder (or telemotor) error to be compared with the wheel and a port or stbd contact closed.

Some, notably Rolls Royce, steering gears have a high impedance 'receiver' close by the steering engine itself allowing modest unwanted signals to operate the kit. I doubt this would happen when a wanted command signal was present.

What is less unlikely is that this is a good excuse although I would like to know the details of the steering controls.


----------



## Captain2

*Suez Canal*

I did not know you were allowed to overtake in the canal.
When I was on deck you waited for a convoy(southbound) anchored in the lake for northbound convoy. until you got to the Red Sea.Then proceeded in an orderly manner


----------



## callpor

Latest post reminds me that I didn't report back. Bugger!
As posted earlier, I did ask a senior Canal pilot if the incident was being investigated by SCA. He said yes, but don't expect to see any official report soon. He did say that the best indicator was the immediate action taken by SCA was to fire the Port Said Controller and both Pilots. Apparently the general opinion is that it was a Canal Control error and/or misunderstanding by both pilots. Not that this will excuse the Captains for the collision?


----------



## Farmer John

I have just watched this, what it does remind me of is the awful experience of overtaking a big lorry whilst driving a Citroen 2CV. You emerge from the slipstream, and it feels like you have hit a brick wall, lift off the throttle and tuck in behind again.


----------



## jamesgpobog

Wait..._passing_ is allowed in the Suez canal? WTF???


----------

